# Re: [EVDL] Clutch vs clutch-less



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Clutch vs clutch-less*

You must truely have a MONSTER motor/controller combo! MW




> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > And of course, there are those of us with a completely different
> > experience.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Clutch vs clutch-less*

Z2K, dual Impulse 9" Motors

On 12/12/2011 10:35 AM, Martin WINLOW wrote:
> You must truely have a MONSTER motor/controller combo! MW
>
>
>


> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> >
> >> And of course, there are those of us with a completely different
> >> experience.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Clutch vs clutch-less*

An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20111212/1cdfd96c/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Clutch vs clutch-less*

Yes, that would do it... but not exactly a common arrangement! I am 
mindful that these posts will be read by people planning their own 
conversion and trying to decide whether to keep their clutch or not.

I think it would be fair to say that most DIY EVers will not have 250HP 
+ available from their EV and will need to use at least 3 gears if not 
4 for day to day use and therefore, if they are considering converting 
a vehicle with a manual g/box, a clutch will make using the EV 
significantly easier for anyone driving it and therefore worth the 
trouble of implementing it in the conversion.

I don't want to get into an on-line argument - I have tried it both 
ways and as a 'professional' driver feel strongly that for normal use 
having a clutch is a big improvement on not having one. It's quicker 
(more efficient, if you like), safer (in at least 2 ways) and more 
flexible to different driving situations. Yes, there is a relatively 
small amount of extra work involved in the conversion and yeas you do 
lose a bit of acceleration due to the inertia of the flywheel. It is 
not hard to make your own (or have it made) out of much thinner and 
lighter mild steel (as I did). I would recommend 10mm for anything up 
to around 4k pounds finished vehicle weight. 8mm would do for smaller 
vehicles but I wouldn't go smaller than that. This is around one- 
third or less of the weight of the standard flywheel.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk



> John G. Lussmyer wrote:
> 
> > Z2K, dual Impulse 9" Motors
> >
> ...


----------

